# LG Optimus L3



## Chingizzka (Dec 28, 2012)

HI guys...I have LG Optimus L3 , i bought it few days ago! so Lg now uses some kind of new display drivers or something! So i cannot Install CM9 NIGHTLY(color inversion)...Please make a CUSTOM ROM FOR LG Optimus L3 e-400! Firmware that will work with that new type of Display!


----------



## artursk (Mar 16, 2013)

download this kernel: http://www.mediafire.com/?gr05766s643ygll


----------

